# Gunsmith in GF and Fargo Area



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just recieved my ar15 upper in 25 wssm and I'm looking to have the barrel lathed down from the 1" bull to more of a SPR profile to take a bit of the weight off. Any recommended smiths in the area or maybe some pros and cons of having this done would be greatly appreciated. :sniper:

Knutson


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Northern Rifle Accurizing
Gordy Linnell
1624 10th Ave N
Grand Forks, ND 58203
218-779-1784

Here's the thing, I don't think that Gordy will be able to lath stuff. If you want someone good I can suggest another person that is way more qualified to get the job done right, quick, and at a reasonable price. The only kicker is that he's halfway across the state. He's the only smith that i'll take anything to in ND.

Nathan Dagley
http://straightshotgunsmithing.com/
His contact info is on the site.

I hope that helps.

xdeano


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Man I sure hope Gordy can lathe stuff. Maybe he just can't do the whole length of a barrel. He has a rifle of mine right now that he is supposed to be taking some length off the barrel and recrowning it using a lathe. Just remember that these guys are really busy and you might have to wait a while.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

he can chamber and thread, so yeah he has a lath, but to do a whole barrel I'm not sure. Something you'll have to call on.

ac700, why didn't you take it to Randy Meir?

Knewtson,
What's wrong with the barrel? just to heavy or what? With that 25 your barrel is going to warm up pretty quick, the extra steel on there will give you a much more ridgid barrel giving you a bit better groups, mainly due to temperature shifts. If you cut the barrel down quite a bit the barrel will shift zero when you start to heat that barrel up, i'm talking 5 rounds and your shifts will start showing.

xdeano


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I've had Randy do a few things for me and he generally does a good job. I had heard that Gordy did really good work tho too and figured that I would give him a try.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

he's slow, but does good work. 
xdeano


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

xdeano said:


> Knewtson,
> What's wrong with the barrel? just to heavy or what? With that 25 your barrel is going to warm up pretty quick, the extra steel on there will give you a much more ridgid barrel giving you a bit better groups, mainly due to temperature shifts. If you cut the barrel down quite a bit the barrel will shift zero when you start to heat that barrel up, i'm talking 5 rounds and your shifts will start showing.
> 
> xdeano


Right now its pretty heavy. It has a .950" diamater looking into something around .730" after the gass block and have the gasblock milled down to .750 and having under the handgaurd taken down to .840 ". I realize it will heat up alot faster but I dont plan on doing any mag dumps. More of a 1 shot one kill scenario. The whole reason I got the Upper so I can switch between that and my .223. Using the .223 for yotes and such and the .25 for whitetail. With the 25's current barrel profile its probbably sitting at around 11 lbs with my best estimate giving its a 24" Barrel with a diameter of almost an inch its entire length doesnt lend itself to an all day carry gun. The ability for a fast follow up shot is just and added benifet.


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

Call Mike MIlli at Dedicated Technologies in Bemidji, he builds custom AR's. He can reprofile the barrel and also flute it. He told me by fluting a 20" bull barrel you will lose one pound.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

xdeano said:


> Nathan Dagley
> http://straightshotgunsmithing.com/
> His contact info is on the site.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, I googled this guy and he appears to be a solid smith. He is a sponsor on longrangehunting.com and has received great feedback.

Not that I'm looking to do anything in the next week or so, or even year, but would you trust him to do a complete custom build? I would imagine his lead time and prices must be better than say, GAP?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd trust Nathan over any other smith in ND hands down, heck in the upper midwest.

I'd guess Nathan can put together a rifle that is probably a grand cheaper and WILL shoot just as well as a GAP. And I can say that because I've shot some of his rifles and he's shot my Crusader, he was impressed with it but I know he can do just as well. His lead time is probably a lot shorter than GAP also.

He's a stand up guy, and he'll give you the shirt off his back.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Good to here.


----------

